# Indian IT Programmer with 6 yrs of Technical Experience in Java & Content Management



## amol_kk84 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Indian IT Programmer with 6 yrs of Technical Experience in Java & Content Management*

Hi All,

I am thinking of applying for a work Visa for Australia soon. Below is my profile:

1. 6 years of technical IT experience in Java and Content Management technologies like Documentum,Captiva
2. Currently working in India.
3. Done 2 International Certifications in Java(SCJP and SCWCD)
4. Open for any location in Australia and also for contractual jobs to start with
5. Would have to serve a notice period of about 3 months(with my current Indian company) if I job search from India.

What are my chances of getting a job in Australia both when I apply from India and when I am in Australia? Also please share your experiences with job searching in Australia.

I will be moving in with my wife who is an Urban and Regional Planner with about 2.5 years of work experience.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Hi u think it will be very difficult to get job whilst u are still overseas. Also ur jobs are in short supply right now according to my Indian mate who us in IT due to government downsizing if IT departments


----------



## amol_kk84 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,


Really appreciate you replying so quickly. I would like to know when your friend said Government downsizing IT jobs did he also mean the private companies/firms or just the IT jobs related to the government sector.

I am asking this because in some countries these 2 are totally different. Just trying to get things as clear as possible before jumping to a conclusion

Take Care !!!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

My friend worked for government so it's only those areas that I know are downsized but it means all those people are now applying for jobs in the private sector. But I did read another post from someone else on here who said private company it jobs are also in short supply


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Look under the jobs postings . Thread us called jobs for Indians


----------



## tasvir (Oct 18, 2013)

Dear Chicken999,

Which state in Australia is best suited for IT Project Managers ? I am planning to move to Australia (on a PR visa) along with my Wife who is an Architect by profession. 
Is there a forum which would help me advertise my resume in Australia to seek a job?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I would guess Sydney or Melbourne but what u should do is go to seek.com.au and look for jobs there and check out which City has the most jobs. U can also put ur profile up there for employers to find u. Good luck!


----------

